
Porting THREES to Luxe, Part One - doppp
http://snowkit.org/2016/04/19/threes-port-part-one/
======
DiabloD3
Threes seems to be a game like 2048, but changing how tile sliding and
combination works.

~~~
doppp
It was the other way round. If you see the bottom of the 2048 page
([https://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/](https://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/)),
it is mentioned that "Created by Gabriele Cirulli. Based on 1024 by Veewo
Studio and conceptually similar to Threes by Asher Vollmer."

2048 was created over a weekend and is actually a very poorly designed game
but went viral, arguably because of HN. The 2048 craze prompted the creators
of Threes to publish this incredibly detailed and lengthy writeup on the
creative process of Threes:
[http://asherv.com/threes/threemails](http://asherv.com/threes/threemails).
Threes, on the other hand, is truly a very well-executed piece of art and
magnificently designed.

The developer of 2048 wrote a post about his viral success here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7704800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7704800)
(couldn't find the article as it has since been removed). Kudos to him for
giving credit.

At the end of the day, both games left their mark on the games industry and is
an excellent example on the effect of cloning and virality.

